# May be a stupid question, but...



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

...what is a "tippet keeper?" 

I was looking at a Tibor reel diagram and saw that listed on the exploded view. It just points to one of the ventilated holes on the outer rim of the reel:

http://tiborreel.com/diagrams/08_tibdia.pdf


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Huh... not a stupid question at all. I've been fly fishing for 30 years and never heard of it... I guess you put your tippet through the little hole? I have no idea.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Glad I'm not the only one! I looked at the diagram for the signature model and it doesn't have that labeled. Curiosity may get the better of me on this one...


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Come on now, 

the only stupid question in life is the one you do not ask

Even when you KNOW the answer!!*


----------



## shadowwalker (Sep 9, 2010)

It is just what they label it as, a tippet keeper. Just like a spinning reel with a hole drilled in the lip to capture the line and keep it from unwinding when off the reel (think spare spool) to stop it from working itself under other loose coils and tangling the line. However in this case I figure they drilled the holes more for cosmetic reasons, how silly would it look to drill just one hole in the rim of a fly reel.


----------



## CaptainClif.com (Jan 25, 2008)

When your spool is by itself, like in a spare spool in the bottom of your tackle bag, just loop the tags ends through there 2/3 times, it'll help. Many a big fish lost in the backing because a line crossed underneath the fly line, sometimes it doesn't show itself till your in the backing, then it suks. Lost one of our 2lb test redfish records due to that on our clients outfits after about an hour battle, which also suked. Live and learn.


----------

